
How to get customers who love you even when you screw up - aundumla
http://blog.asmartbear.com/how-to-get-customers-who-love-you-even-when-you-screw-up.html
======
frossie
That's a good story. By the way, no matter the use of "we" and professional
titles, it's not hard to tell which places out there are one-man-shops; I hope
there is no shame attached to that in this day and age.

Even though I don't work in a commercial environment, I do recognise the value
of forming a semi-symbiotic relationship with a few "good" end users like this
story's Tom; if you do that, the worst case scenario is ending up with a
product that a few people want, rather than one that _nobody_ wants. In the
best case, you end up with a small army of free and enthusiastic beta testers
that can really help you along.

But I think the writer missed the real reason customers love you even when you
screw up; it's not just honesty, it's being responsive and being seen to work
your butt off for them. The honesty part is certainly necessary, but not
sufficient.

